# Just been to Aldi's



## Jay50 (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh dear me. I was going to be strong and just buy some Aran..........but the force was toooooooooooo strong. At one point I was surrounded by so many packets of wool, the security men started looking at me in a very suspicious way lol lol. Anyway as I said earlier, the force was toooooooo strong and I am now frantically trying to hide £55.00 worth of stash before the other half gets in from work. Ah well, never mind I did get some fantastic yarn in lots of colours and can't wait to make a start on some of it (eventually). 
Best wishes and happy knitting to you all and to those who haven't been to Aldi's yet........................ by advice is to STAY AWAY. It's far too tempting......... or maybe just go and have a peek. NO, stay away, but then you might miss out, so go. No be strong stay away, remember you have been warned.
Hazel


----------



## bp42168 (Jul 29, 2011)

We have Aldi's here, but it is a grocery store. Do they sell yarn in London?


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

No Aldis in Belfast yet :-(


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah, I'm thinking Aldi's in England is a different thing than what we have here in the states.


----------



## New Nana Donna (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh Hazel (Jay50) how I curse thee!!!! I saw your post and had a real fight with myself but my resistance was low! I too found myself suddenly (no idea how!!) in the middle of Aldi in Blackburn, Lancashire, surrounded by loads of wool along with lots of other likeminded hoarders!! I've never bought Aldi wool before but it is actually very good quality and the colours are lovely. Only thing is, I am going to have to go back because, whilst unbelievably I did manage to resist the glittery thread one, it is now driving me daft knowing it is there and I didn't buy it. I also bought one of the knitted toy kits and cannot believe that absolutely everything, including needles and decorations, is included in the pack for such an excellent price. I shall blame my new grandson for "demanding" all this knitting when the OH comes home! Thanks for the tip but consider yourself in my OH's bad books! LOL


----------



## RydersMum (Feb 22, 2013)

Our Aldi here doesn't sell yarn.  Kids toys, cookwear, air mattresses, Easter baskets, but no yarn. BOOOOOOOOOOO! American Aldi needs to get their act together! LOL


----------



## New Nana Donna (Mar 19, 2013)

RydersMum said:


> Our Aldi here doesn't sell yarn.  Kids toys, cookwear, air mattresses, Easter baskets, but no yarn. BOOOOOOOOOOO! American Aldi needs to get their act together! LOL


You're definitely missing out. Although interesting that there is Aldi in America too! You need to start a campaign over then to encourage them to stock it because it really is nice and a great price.


----------



## Jay50 (Mar 22, 2011)

New Nana Donna said:


> Oh Hazel (Jay50) how I curse thee!!!! I saw your post and had a real fight with myself but my resistance was low! I too found myself suddenly (no idea how!!) in the middle of Aldi in Blackburn, Lancashire, surrounded by loads of wool along with lots of other likeminded hoarders!! I've never bought Aldi wool before but it is actually very good quality and the colours are lovely. Only thing is, I am going to have to go back because, whilst unbelievably I did manage to resist the glittery thread one, it is now driving me daft knowing it is there and I didn't buy it. I also bought one of the knitted toy kits and cannot believe that absolutely everything, including needles and decorations, is included in the pack for such an excellent price. I shall blame my new grandson for "demanding" all this knitting when the OH comes home! Thanks for the tip but consider yourself in my OH's bad books! LOL


I did put a warning at the end, but your message did make me smile. Like you, I am thinking about the lilac glitter thread (all the time) and maybe, just maybe I might pop back tomorrow to just have a feel and a quick look see..................................
Happy knitting to you and enjoy .
Hazel


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

Wish I had a shop near me, trouble is I don't drive. BUT
do I really need any more wool considering how big my stash is, no suppose not but it would be nice to look. Yes I know full well I wouldn't be able to just look. oh oh oh I want to go to a Aldi


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, we don't have Aldi's here in America, however, we do have Big Lots here and they too sell some delicious yarns for $1.00 per skein!!! I went yesterday and bought 10 skeins and had my card with me and had spent enough to get 25% off that price. So, ya'll go to Aldi's and until we can form a united front and get them to carry yarns, I shall continue to shop at Big Lots! I was also at JoAnn's yesterday and bought some yarn to make some cats with and some bears and some other of Gypsycreams patterns, and I found yarn marked down from 4.69USD to 2.99 USD to make another monkey with, and the other I got for 5.99 plus I had a 40% coupon on one of them and the lady gave me the discount that was to start today which was another 25% off my entire purchase! I saved 7.90USD yesterday on JoAnn's purchase.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

OK, you Aldi shoppers in the UK: I know why Aldi in America doesn't sell us yarn. It's because you knitters in UK buy it all up. They don't need to make profit on hoarders in the USA! 

HaHa, just kidding. But really, I'm sure they could make a space for yarn here in their stores. Would be nice....


----------



## myroxi (Sep 9, 2012)

We have Aldi here in Australia but unfortunately I have never seen any yarn. They sell a lot of other things besides groceries, but never any yarn. 
I must admit I often feel a little envious of you other ladies living in America and UK as you seem to have a lot of different outlets from which you can purchase a good selection of yarn. 
We do seem a bit restricted here in Australia.


----------



## RydersMum (Feb 22, 2013)

DonnieK said:


> Well, we don't have Aldi's here in America, however, we do have Big Lots here and they too sell some delicious yarns for $1.00 per skein!!! I went yesterday and bought 10 skeins and had my card with me and had spent enough to get 25% off that price. So, ya'll go to Aldi's and until we can form a united front and get them to carry yarns, I shall continue to shop at Big Lots! I was also at JoAnn's yesterday and bought some yarn to make some cats with and some bears and some other of Gypsycreams patterns, and I found yarn marked down from 4.69USD to 2.99 USD to make another monkey with, and the other I got for 5.99 plus I had a 40% coupon on one of them and the lady gave me the discount that was to start today which was another 25% off my entire purchase! I saved 7.90USD yesterday on JoAnn's purchase.


I don't know where you are, but here in Wisconsin, we do have Aldi. We have 2 in my city alone. I checkd their website and they have stores in several countries, but it looks like they run different specials at the various different countries.


----------



## Nana Ivie (Apr 12, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Well, we don't have Aldi's here in America, however, we do have Big Lots here and they too sell some delicious yarns for $1.00 per skein!!! I went yesterday and bought 10 skeins and had my card with me and had spent enough to get 25% off that price. So, ya'll go to Aldi's and until we can form a united front and get them to carry yarns, I shall continue to shop at Big Lots! I was also at JoAnn's yesterday and bought some yarn to make some cats with and some bears and some other of Gypsycreams patterns, and I found yarn marked down from 4.69USD to 2.99 USD to make another monkey with, and the other I got for 5.99 plus I had a 40% coupon on one of them and the lady gave me the discount that was to start today which was another 25% off my entire purchase! I saved 7.90USD yesterday on JoAnn's purchase.


We had an Aldi's in southern Missouri 19 years ago when I lived there. Visited the UK in 2001 and found an Aldi's in Cardiff, very surprising. Found out later it is a German owned chain and has stores in many different countries. Do wish they carried yarn as I find myself shopping there for the good prices on groceries, etc.


----------



## Diane1025 (Mar 11, 2012)

Just came from Aldi's here in Connecticut, USA. No yarn, never any yarn, sob, sob. Nice hydrangeas and tulips, but it doesn't compare to nice yarn at all.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

New Nana Donna said:


> Oh Hazel (Jay50) how I curse thee!!!! I saw your post and had a real fight with myself but my resistance was low! I too found myself suddenly (no idea how!!) in the middle of Aldi in Blackburn, Lancashire, surrounded by loads of wool along with lots of other likeminded hoarders!! I've never bought Aldi wool before but it is actually very good quality and the colours are lovely. Only thing is, I am going to have to go back because, whilst unbelievably I did manage to resist the glittery thread one, it is now driving me daft knowing it is there and I didn't buy it. I also bought one of the knitted toy kits and cannot believe that absolutely everything, including needles and decorations, is included in the pack for such an excellent price. I shall blame my new grandson for "demanding" all this knitting when the OH comes home! Thanks for the tip but consider yourself in my OH's bad books! LOL


I got a glittery blue one. But have since read someone got a glittery white...I fancy that as well.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I went to Aldi on Tuesday and got carried away buying the glittery yarn. They didn't have blue but I got white, cerise, deep turquoise, peach and lilac. I can't wait to start knitting with it!! I also bought a 400g ball of a lovely shade of "heather" aran. I'm not telling how mich I spent!
It's a pity the postage is so high to USA or I would go back tomorrow and fill the car to send to you all!! lol


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

To those of you outwith the UK who feel you are missing out, Aldi does not have yarn all the time but only once in a while as one of their weekly specials. Does your Aldi have weekly offers?


----------



## Gayn (Nov 23, 2012)

missmolly said:


> I went to Aldi on Tuesday and got carried away buying the glittery yarn. They didn't have blue but I got white, cerise, deep turquoise, peach and lilac. I can't wait to start knitting with it!! I also bought a 400g ball of a lovely shade of "heather" aran. I'm not telling how mich I spent!
> It's a pity the postage is so high to USA or I would go back tomorrow and fill the car to send to you all!! lol


I called into Aldi to do my shopping and stopped to look at the wool (it would have been rude not too as it was there). I bought the Heather too. Was hoping to get a green colour Aran but they didn't have any  also picked up some pink glitter and some green baby yarn.


----------



## RydersMum (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes, ours runs weekly specials, but never seen yarn there. This week we have a bunch of Easter toys and cookware. We've had everything from tents to deep friers, air mattresses to monster truck (toys,) from little kids table and chairs sets to lawn fertilizer! But NEVER have I seen yarn. I'm going to call them and see about getting it over here. Maybe it's a Europe only thing or something.  

*curses American Aldi for being lame to yarn artists* hehehehe


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

RydersMum said:


> Yes, ours runs weekly specials, but never seen yarn there. This week we have a bunch of Easter toys and cookware. We've had everything from tents to deep friers, air mattresses to monster truck (toys,) from little kids table and chairs sets to lawn fertilizer! But NEVER have I seen yarn. I'm going to call them and see about getting it over here. Maybe it's a Europe only thing or something.
> 
> *curses American Aldi for being lame to yarn artists* hehehehe


The rest of the random items sounds just like ours lol!


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh boohoo..No Aldi here, with or without yarn.


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

Not as a constant but they have yarns in about half a dozen times a year.


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

oh no, that means i cant go there for my shopping!! cos i will be tempted aaaarrgggghhhhhh



Jay50 said:


> Oh dear me. I was going to be strong and just buy some Aran..........but the force was toooooooooooo strong. At one point I was surrounded by so many packets of wool, the security men started looking at me in a very suspicious way lol lol. Anyway as I said earlier, the force was toooooooo strong and I am now frantically trying to hide £55.00 worth of stash before the other half gets in from work. Ah well, never mind I did get some fantastic yarn in lots of colours and can't wait to make a start on some of it (eventually).
> Best wishes and happy knitting to you all and to those who haven't been to Aldi's yet........................ by advice is to STAY AWAY. It's far too tempting......... or maybe just go and have a peek. NO, stay away, but then you might miss out, so go. No be strong stay away, remember you have been warned.
> Hazel


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

We went on Thursday to buy a soft close toilet seat. I saw the yarn but it was awful - no wool among it, some was glittery, harsh colours, vulgar.

I gave it a miss, nobody else seemed to be buying it either. I can't understand the attraction.

The toilet seat is great!


----------



## pawpawlover (Jun 10, 2012)

myroxi said:


> We have Aldi here in Australia but unfortunately I have never seen any yarn. They sell a lot of other things besides groceries, but never any yarn.
> I must admit I often feel a little envious of you other ladies living in America and UK as you seem to have a lot of different outlets from which you can purchase a good selection of yarn.
> We do seem a bit restricted here in Australia.


I think we can blame our climate. Although I did see some wonderful wool shops in WA when we were touring there.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

We are having an Aldi's opening in Honiton ,Devon in the next few months ,can't wait for it to open every time i go by i look to see how far they are with the building , bound to have offers the first week


Jay50 said:


> Oh dear me. I was going to be strong and just buy some Aran..........but the force was toooooooooooo strong. At one point I was surrounded by so many packets of wool, the security men started looking at me in a very suspicious way lol lol. Anyway as I said earlier, the force was toooooooo strong and I am now frantically trying to hide £55.00 worth of stash before the other half gets in from work. Ah well, never mind I did get some fantastic yarn in lots of colours and can't wait to make a start on some of it (eventually).
> Best wishes and happy knitting to you all and to those who haven't been to Aldi's yet........................ by advice is to STAY AWAY. It's far too tempting......... or maybe just go and have a peek. NO, stay away, but then you might miss out, so go. No be strong stay away, remember you have been warned.
> Hazel


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

bp42168 said:


> We have Aldi's here, but it is a grocery store. Do they sell yarn in London?


Lidl's have wool now & again on offer ,alot of fancy wool for scarves etc.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

valj46 said:


> We are having an Aldi's opening in Honiton ,Devon in the next few months ,can't wait for it to open every time i go by i look to see how far they are with the building , bound to have offers the first week
> 
> 
> Jay50 said:
> ...


----------



## palinesaunt (Dec 10, 2012)

we have spotlight in Australia and I find their yarn very good


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

RydersMum said:


> DonnieK said:
> 
> 
> > Well, we don't have Aldi's here in America, however, we do have Big Lots here and they too sell some delicious yarns for $1.00 per skein!!! I went yesterday and bought 10 skeins and had my card with me and had spent enough to get 25% off that price. So, ya'll go to Aldi's and until we can form a united front and get them to carry yarns, I shall continue to shop at Big Lots! I was also at JoAnn's yesterday and bought some yarn to make some cats with and some bears and some other of Gypsycreams patterns, and I found yarn marked down from 4.69USD to 2.99 USD to make another monkey with, and the other I got for 5.99 plus I had a 40% coupon on one of them and the lady gave me the discount that was to start today which was another 25% off my entire purchase! I saved 7.90USD yesterday on JoAnn's purchase.
> ...


We have an Aldi in MN but no yarn. I do like their groceries. I wonder if it would work if all of us in the US who have an Aldi ask about yarn. Maybe if there is enough interest they will carry the yrn. Actually go on their web site and ask. Maybe even ask more than once and find out why we do not have yarn.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Oldhenwife said:


> We went on Thursday to buy a soft close toilet seat. I saw the yarn but it was awful - no wool among it, some was glittery, harsh colours, vulgar.
> 
> I gave it a miss, nobody else seemed to be buying it either. I can't understand the attraction.
> 
> The toilet seat is great!


The glittery stuff wasn't my taste, either, but I think it was quite popular. The yarns on offer were all acrylic, but as I was buying to make garments for a children's charity, that was just what I wanted. I have bought it from there before and have found that it knits up very well and washes and wears well, too. There was a whole group of women round the display in my local store and several put packs of yarn in their baskets. The young mum going through the till ahead of me was buying packs of the baby yarn.


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

RydersMum said:


> Our Aldi here doesn't sell yarn.  Kids toys, cookwear, air mattresses, Easter baskets, but no yarn. BOOOOOOOOOOO! American Aldi needs to get their act together! LOL


 Ditto Australia too (at least Victoria.....can't say for the other States:thumbdown:


----------



## Pearlspins (Jan 29, 2013)

We have big lots too, but aldis also are just does not have yarn. I am told there is one near Cleveland Ohio that has a lot more then the little store here . Food a few toys,pans maybe a half row both sides here is it. Wouldn't wool and other yarns be wonderful we can only dream lol.


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Come on Aussie Aldi.
We are all waiting patiently for our Aldi to stock yarn too.
I must admit, we do have some really good specials here each week. Thank you Aldi.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Lucky me we have a new Aldi store not too far away and I dragged my husband there last week and spent far too much - have to go back, have to go back, have to to go............


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

RydersMum said:


> Our Aldi here doesn't sell yarn.  Kids toys, cookwear, air mattresses, Easter baskets, but no yarn. BOOOOOOOOOOO! American Aldi needs to get their act together! LOL


Agreed!


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

I managed to get to the Aldi's in Swansea on Friday evening,My son took me in the car and as he was in a hurry I only had a few minutes there so I quickly put some yarn in my trolley, a book and a Teddy kit. It was only when I got back home that I realised the yarn was in 50g.balls and not 100g so now I do not think I have bought enough to make what I wanted, so I shall have to look for another pattern.I notice that the yarn is made in Turkey.


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

I've found Aldi yarn very reasonable value. But just this once I thought I should resist so Husband went for groceries. He came back with a self closing toilet seat. Something we've never felt the lack of , but he couldn't resist because it was a bargain! We're as bad as each other but at least he will install the seat. Goodness knows when I'll get through the yarn I've got stashed I knit so slowly.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

domsmum said:


> I've found Aldi yarn very reasonable value. But just this once I thought I should resist so Husband went for groceries. He came back with a self closing toilet seat. Something we've never felt the lack of , ...


We've never felt the lack either, I didn't even know of such things but Spouse recently installed one at the local GP practice. He's also installed a new basin but the seat was so flimsy that I insisted he replace it, the soft close one was timely. And it works!


----------



## tolly (Sep 13, 2011)

we have several aldi here -went one thurs not much of a bargain i wanted some baby wool it is cheaper in wilkinsons though they have limited choice it washes well- i hear of bargains but either they are not what i want or not what i expected --they do have fantastic chocolate with nuts it is continental so not to some brits taste- it is mine!


----------



## tolly (Sep 13, 2011)

we have several aldi here -went one thurs not much of a bargain i wanted some baby wool it is cheaper in wilkinsons though they have limited choice it washes well- i hear of bargains but either they are not what i want or not what i expected --they do have fantastic chocolate with nuts it is continental so not to some brits taste- it is mine!


----------



## tolly (Sep 13, 2011)

sorry sent twice by error


----------



## linsads (May 20, 2011)

Hi 
I have bought yarn in Lydl which is much the same sort of shop to Aldi but i have never been to an Aldi! I shall be going as soon as i can lol. It sounds great! I would also have to hide my new stash from the other half, it gets more difficult when they are retired. Oh well i will just have to knit a big bag to sneek it in the house. Happy knitting all xx


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

linsads said:


> Hi
> I have bought yarn in Lydl which is much the same sort of shop to Aldi


I don't know if it's true but I've heard that the two owners were brothers - German I think, they disagreed so the company split but the names, Aldi and Lidl are variants of one.

There are other stories. The shops certainly seem to be rivals, and Netto makes the third in the unholy trinity.

So saying there are some extraordinary bargains to be had in all three, especially for tools. The food is mostly good too although there isn't a range and it's not to our taste. The produce is good quality and fresh but not organic so we don't buy it.


----------



## suelaine (Jul 10, 2012)

I think I shall put an email out to ALDI to suggest yarn in the local store.  I have been an ALDI shopper for more than 15 years in Bowling Green Kentucky and now in Indiana.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

We also have Aldi's in Florida. Sorry DonnieK you don't have them in TX. They have great prices on groceries. But no yarn so far here in FL.


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

wjeanc said:


> We also have Aldi's in Florida. Sorry DonnieK you don't have them in TX. They have great prices on groceries. But no yarn so far here in FL.


I am within within 5 minutes of two Aldi's. Floridians let's unite and start asking Aldi's to carry yarn.


----------



## Seekpeace64 (Mar 17, 2013)

Your Aldi's sounds much more exciting than our Aldi's! 
On a separate but similar note, I just went to our Aldi's and bought Easter candy for my son's basket. (He is 18 and will be in college next year...figured this is my last chance until grandchildren). They have wonderful candy! It is from Germany and does not have high fructose corn syrup in the list of ingredients. I hear that is banned in Europe. Too bad the US can't jump on the bandwagon! Anyway, thought I would share that tip. Happy knitting today!


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Well, we don't have Aldi's here in America, however, we do have Big Lots here and they too sell some delicious yarns for $1.00 per skein!!! I went yesterday and bought 10 skeins and had my card with me and had spent enough to get 25% off that price. So, ya'll go to Aldi's and until we can form a united front and get them to carry yarns, I shall continue to shop at Big Lots! I was also at JoAnn's yesterday and bought some yarn to make some cats with and some bears and some other of Gypsycreams patterns, and I found yarn marked down from 4.69USD to 2.99 USD to make another monkey with, and the other I got for 5.99 plus I had a 40% coupon on one of them and the lady gave me the discount that was to start today which was another 25% off my entire purchase! I saved 7.90USD yesterday on JoAnn's purchase.


I was at Joann's yesterday, too. Wish all I saved was $7.90. I saved $40.00, so you know I spent a lot. They had 25% off needles. So with the 25% off all items I got them for half price. What a bargain. Shouldn't have to buy yarn for quite a while. But------------!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I shop at my local Aldi's, they have just started selling liquor (which doesn't interest me). They do have great specials at times and I like their peanut biscuits. I will email them regarding selling wool.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

The Aldi's were have here in So. Fl. is a large grocery store that originated in Germany. I Don't know where you are located, but as I have stated before, our 2 very large Big Lots that are within 4 miles of one another does not carry anyyarn. When I inqured about it they told me they have never carried yarn and thought I was crazy. I have even asked friends who live in other areas if there Big Lots has any yarns and the answer was no.
Guess I can't resist temptation and will have to go online to the Aldi's in the UK. The UPS man doesn't lik me much because he has to deliver so much stash to my door. I did tell him once, that if he was nice I might knit him a pair of socks, but that ain't happening, since he gives me that look when he brings my stash to the door.


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

suelaine said:


> I think I shall put an email out to ALDI to suggest yarn in the local store.  I have been an ALDI shopper for more than 15 years in Bowling Green Kentucky and now in Indiana.


Just send an e-mail to Aldi and asked to carry yarn in Florida. 
Maybe if we all start asking and sending e-mails it will help?


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Good thing it's across the pond from me, then!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

RydersMum said:


> Our Aldi here doesn't sell yarn.  Kids toys, cookwear, air mattresses, Easter baskets, but no yarn. BOOOOOOOOOOO! American Aldi needs to get their act together! LOL


I so agree!!!!! My Aldi's here sells some nice things as I have purchased. like the products and they are priced good. But I would like to see some yarn come in. I have made a suggestion to the cashiers but don't think it got any further than that. I think I will write them aned suggest the yarn thing to them here in the states.


----------



## Taffie (Nov 3, 2012)

Here in Ontario Canada we just have Target stores opening everywhere, so disappointed that they don't carry yarn, or any other crafty stuff.
Before all the Zellers stores closed (now Target) we all used to get our stuff there at very reasonable prices.
So it will have to be Michaels now, but only when there's sales as they are expensive.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Well, we don't have Aldi's here in America, however, we do have Big Lots here and they too sell some delicious yarns for $1.00 per skein!!! I went yesterday and bought 10 skeins and had my card with me and had spent enough to get 25% off that price. So, ya'll go to Aldi's and until we can form a united front and get them to carry yarns, I shall continue to shop at Big Lots! I was also at JoAnn's yesterday and bought some yarn to make some cats with and some bears and some other of Gypsycreams patterns, and I found yarn marked down from 4.69USD to 2.99 USD to make another monkey with, and the other I got for 5.99 plus I had a 40% coupon on one of them and the lady gave me the discount that was to start today which was another 25% off my entire purchase! I saved 7.90USD yesterday on JoAnn's purchase.


We have Aldi's throughout the U.S. I have one 5 min down the road from me and have read that there are other states and towns that have a store in their town. I believe there is a new store going in in the next town from me which is about 7 miles away. But won't drive to that town. I value my life as it is a bad town to drive through with the crazy drivers.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

iShirl said:


> OK, you Aldi shoppers in the UK: I know why Aldi in America doesn't sell us yarn. It's because you knitters in UK buy it all up. They don't need to make profit on hoarders in the USA!
> 
> HaHa, just kidding. But really, I'm sure they could make a space for yarn here in their stores. Would be nice....


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mamastezza (Mar 5, 2013)

You're not the only one. I went in on Thursday to buy one ball of white acrylic yarn to finish a baby blanket. I came out with 2 x 200g balls of white, lilac, pale green, lemon and grey! Had to smuggle it in when DH wasn't around as he thinks I 'm using up what I already have! The glittery yarn was tempting but am holding out. it's a good job it's snowing today as otherwise I think I may just have to go back!


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

I've just come back from a shopping trip with hubby, we called into Aldi but I wasn't expecting them to have any yarn left as it was now Saturday and the offer was on Thursday. To my surprise they did ! Well my hubby just parked the trolly with me and went wandering I filled it up with Aran 400g balls in 3 colours and then chose some sparkle yarn in red and peach and finished with 400g of brown double knit. My hubby didn't bat an eye lid he just asked as we unloaded the car "so what you gonna make me out of that lot?"but I had to admit that none of it was destined to be for him but assured him I already had 3 lots of yarn set aside for a jumper for him.
I spent £51 but I did buy over 4000g's so I have plenty to keep me busy! 

I just wish Aldi were closer, before I moved here I had one at the end of our road and I passed it daily taking kids to school but I have to admit their offers were a little too tempting at times and we spent far too much on things we could have done without. But yarn does not fall into that category.


----------



## KnittyWitty (Mar 22, 2013)

So pleased to find the Aldi in Milton Keynes had lots of wool to buy. Luckily, I took the Dearly Beloved with me so I had extra arms to hold the stash. Also got a cute pattern book for 20% of the original price. Got to go - knitting to do!
KnittyWitty


----------



## sophie6647 (Mar 7, 2012)

At are Aldi Stoke-on-trent UK you have grab it while you can the only have a bit and it goes really quick


----------



## Foolhardy (Jan 26, 2013)

Too late for me! I was there yesterday!!


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Yesterday I checked and there is an Aldi's in Medford, MA..... that's the closest one to me and looks like they have mostly food, some other things but no yarn. I sent them a note and had a response back from someone named Sue, stating that they will look into it. 

maybe if everyone in the states go to their web site (Aldi's) and find the store closest to them and send a request for yarn at their store, then ALdi's will start to carry it in the US also.

It's worth a try! So c'mon KP'ers lets get those notes going.
Peg


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

The yarn in our Big Lots is from Turkey also. I wonder if they think only people in the UK knit. We in the states will have to let our Aldi's know different. That or they are using you as a trial market before they go world wide. If you use yarn you are a hoarder. right? We eventually use it all up but always have a stash hidden somewhere.


----------



## esj (Jun 9, 2012)

Our Aldi's is a drive away,but worth it if going for something special. Is this yarn a permanent thing, or something which comes around every so often in the magazine offers ?
Can feel a drive coming on !!


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

Called into Aldi last night for a bottle of milk!!!!!!! 
I am always tempted by the yarn when they have it in as it is good quality yarn. Last night they also had a selection of pattern books @ £3.99 each which are also on sale at my regular discount book store @ £7.99, so a really good buy!
The first time I was tempted by the Aldi yarn was nearly 3 years ago when youngest daughter was pregnant - I bought a pack of 4 balls for £3.99 which included a pattern for a baby's layette of jacket, hat and leggings which I made up and still had a full 100g ball left over. They washed and wore well. 
BTW most of the yarn is sourced in Turkey - I have never had a problem with Turkish yarn as it is usually very cheap compared to UK prices and is good quality. When I go to Turkey to visit relatives there I always come home with a suitcase full of yarn!


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

In Louisiana we do not have an Aldi or a Lidl, but we do have a Big Lots! So guess where I am going in a bit! I don't know whether ours carries yarn or not; but I am going to scout it out!

Am so envious of the UK having this fabulous place!!!


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Not only do they have lots of gorgeous yarn at the moment but knitting pattern books too ! !


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

We had this discussion on the weekly tea party when Fireball Dave was the host about a year or two ago. We all were very jealous of London or the UK having yarn next to the meat coolers or wherever they place it. We now have 10 stores here around Minneapolis and St. Paul--it hasn't moved out state yet but may happen soon. People drive hours, fill up their cars and haul their purchases home and Aldi's has tripled the size of their shopping carts to accommodate these customers who fill them to the brim. To me the gas would eat up the savings but evidently their choices are very poor in small communities. The Aldis that I have been going to for the last 5 years has grown and I keep hoping that yarn will show up sometime soon. I did warn them that I am in contact with Londoner's so I know they have access to great yarns.....teehee.

I believe each store is run separately according to individual locations and perhaps run like a franchise. Trader Joe's is also part of the Aldi family, which is growing rapidly here also--it competes with health food co-ops that offer organic foods for the discerning customers. I am so lucky I live close to both as well as our Minnesota Lunds, Buyerlys, Rainbow(now Wisconsin owned) and Cub stores. The competition between these stores is tremendous and prices are really very low for high quality produce, meats and foods. but, alas, none offer discounted yarns.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

esj said:


> Our Aldi's is a drive away,but worth it if going for something special. Is this yarn a permanent thing, or something which comes around every so often in the magazine offers ?
> Can feel a drive coming on !!


Aldi gets yarn in every so often it had a great selection this week but that is not always the case. You can sign up for the weekly e mails and they will tell you whats coming up in you local store.

My Aldi is about 30 mins away so I have to wait for my hubby with the car, I wish we had a closer one.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I just sent a email to Aldi's to see if there was a possibility of getting yarn in from time to time in our U.S. stores as we have been hearing about it from our friends from across the pond. Hopefully they will respond and seeing so many people emailing might get us to be able to enjoy this yarn and deals here in the states. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I bought some beautiful suede yarn at Big Lots I got 5 skeins and I just don't know what I'll do with it.. but I couldn't pass it up... our Grocery Outlet stores sell dollar yarn too.. but its usually in a bin (our store tosses it in a bin) and I have to dig through it...plus its a 60 mile trip... NOTHING much is close to me... 
Oh the good news here in this town is that the LYS that opened up last year is now carrying lots of LionBrand yarn.. much more affordable for me.. and she brings in more business... YAY...


----------



## mariea. (Dec 27, 2011)

I was that person that bought the lilac glitter yarn in Cheshire, England !!!!!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Seekpeace64 said:


> Your Aldi's sounds much more exciting than our Aldi's!
> They have wonderful candy! It is from Germany and does not have high fructose corn syrup in the list of ingredients. I hear that is banned in Europe. Too bad the US can't jump on the bandwagon! Anyway, thought I would share that tip. Happy knitting today!


Yes agree, HFCS, bad stuff, but Aldi's does have products in the US that still contain this sweetener so don't give up your label reading. I just bought a chili sauce without looking because I was in a hurry and it is the second ingredient--I will return it because Aldi's does satisfy their customers.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

I notice that you KP'ers who found yarn at Aldi's live in the UK. I am in Connecticut and have never seen yarn or any other craft. Guess it keeps me out of trouble!!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

knitknack said:


> The Aldi's were have here in So. Fl. is a large grocery store that originated in Germany. I Don't know where you are located, but as I have stated before, our 2 very large Big Lots that are within 4 miles of one another does not carry anyyarn. When I inqured about it they told me they have never carried yarn and thought I was crazy. I have even asked friends who live in other areas if there Big Lots has any yarns and the answer was no.
> Guess I can't resist temptation and will have to go online to the Aldi's in the UK. The UPS man doesn't lik me much because he has to deliver so much stash to my door. I did tell him once, that if he was nice I might knit him a pair of socks, but that ain't happening, since he gives me that look when he brings my stash to the door.


Just tell him "chin up, you could be unemployed!". "Besides it's yarn not glass or pottery that I collect."


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Hadn't thought of going to Aldi's for yarn.
Might have to go and have a peek


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Taffie said:


> Here in Ontario Canada we just have Target stores opening everywhere, so disappointed that they don't carry yarn, or any other crafty stuff.
> Before all the Zellers stores closed (now Target) we all used to get our stuff there at very reasonable prices.
> So it will have to be Michaels now, but only when there's sales as they are expensive.


Target just recently pulled all their craft stuff and have been concentrating on home furnishings which are really quite nice and compete with Ikea--take home and assemble.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

hen said:


> Hadn't thought of going to Aldi's for yarn.
> Might have to go and have a peek


You can look on line and see what is on offer. It is baby yarn, DK and Aran in a choice of several colours.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Well, we don't have Aldi's here in America, however, we do have Big Lots here and they too sell some delicious yarns for $1.00 per skein!!! I went yesterday and bought 10 skeins and had my card with me and had spent enough to get 25% off that price. So, ya'll go to Aldi's and until we can form a united front and get them to carry yarns, I shall continue to shop at Big Lots! I was also at JoAnn's yesterday and bought some yarn to make some cats with and some bears and some other of Gypsycreams patterns, and I found yarn marked down from 4.69USD to 2.99 USD to make another monkey with, and the other I got for 5.99 plus I had a 40% coupon on one of them and the lady gave me the discount that was to start today which was another 25% off my entire purchase! I saved 7.90USD yesterday on JoAnn's purchase.


There are 30 stores opening around Houston alone--check out your area in Texas: http://alditexas.com/


----------



## Shelagh.Hollingworth (Sep 27, 2012)

Me too, I bought just one yarn pack - and I only went in for their bargain joints of lamb! My, but you have to be quick, the offer began that morning and there were only three left!


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

I do miss the Aldis over in England. Definitely not the same as here in the US.


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank heavens it's snowing so hard that I can't get out again today, or else I would be on the road to our local Aldi. It doesn't have yarn very often, but when it does, I spend spend spend :shock:


----------



## realgypsygirl (Jan 5, 2013)

In my neck of the woods the Aldi stores are mostly food and I love them. Our stores usually have one isle about 20 feet long filled with their "special purchase" non food items but the rest of the store is food. I love most of their products and would hope they would not take away food items to make room for more non food items - I figure there are other places for those. Plus, our Aldi stores are really small to start with. 
Liz



RydersMum said:


> Our Aldi here doesn't sell yarn.  Kids toys, cookwear, air mattresses, Easter baskets, but no yarn. BOOOOOOOOOOO! American Aldi needs to get their act together! LOL


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Following the messages here and despite the very cold wind I just HAD to go to Aldi.Perhaps I was too late for the Aran as there was none but did buy a few balls of yarn .now wondering what to knit with it.Perhaps knit something for my swap buddy.


----------



## realgypsygirl (Jan 5, 2013)

Our Target stores have never carried craft stuff - but then we've only had them here for about 10 years. 


Ask4j said:


> Taffie said:
> 
> 
> > Here in Ontario Canada we just have Target stores opening everywhere, so disappointed that they don't carry yarn, or any other crafty stuff.
> ...


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

Guess where I've been !!!!!
Just had to be done - I went for weekly grocery shop and came home with yarn and pattern books. In a previous post I said the pattern books were £3.99 instead of £8.99 and the discounted book store was selling them for £7.99 - WELL!!! I made a mistake!! - Aldi was selling them @ £1.99!!!


----------



## judymoles (Jun 10, 2011)

Had to go to ALDI, husband spotted their meat joints were good value, now I have the same problem as to where to hide the IRRESISTABLE yarn, that he didn't spot in the leaflet. Am kicking myself though because I missed the pattern books until I got home and relooked at the leaflet, now they are sold out.
Perhaps the American Aldi will have yarn at a later date ??


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Boo Hoo! I went to Aldi's and all I got was groceries, but after reading these posts, I am going to write to head office at Aldi's and see if yarn is something they are going to add to their stores in Australia...I am "champing at the bit", to see if they will - especially as we are heading towards winter here..


----------



## Bootheelknitter (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh, the are Aldi's in the Midwest, it's a German based
store, so a lot of the products, especially, candies are
from Germany. Their American headquaters is in IL.
Great bargains there, just wish they were in the West...


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Hmmmm wonder if the Cardiff Bay store will have any yarn left tomorrow....I might just take the bike and go have a look....if its not raining or snowing!!!!! And as luck has it, I don't have an OH to answer to...jus lil ol me....


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

I bought some unusual yarn from our local Aldi, when I got home I looked up the price, and couldn't believe it was priced £17.00 UP so I flew back and bought the remaining four balls.. I went in again this week for a quick look see and they have it back in, in reds and blues, the ones I bought were cream.. they often get good yarn in at affordable prices.


----------



## Foolhardy (Jan 26, 2013)

mariea. said:


> I was that person that bought the lilac glitter yarn in Cheshire, England !!!!!


Me too!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> Boo Hoo! I went to Aldi's and all I got was groceries, but after reading these posts, I am going to write to head office at Aldi's and see if yarn is something they are going to add to their stores in Australia...I am "champing at the bit", to see if they will - especially as we are heading towards winter here..


While you're at it tell them they are talked about on KP all the time and they need to get with the program so we can compare bargains. (not that I need even one more ball of yarn.)


----------



## Gayn (Nov 23, 2012)

elaineadams said:


> Hmmmm wonder if the Cardiff Bay store will have any yarn left tomorrow....I might just take the bike and go have a look....if its not raining or snowing!!!!! And as luck has it, I don't have an OH to answer to...jus lil ol me....


I went to the Cardiff Bay one yesterday afternoon and there was quite alot left.


----------



## martiwi (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm in WI and there are several Aldi's within 50 miles of me. I should have stopped there yesterday when I was in Chippewa Falls. I'll check them out next visit.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

We have an Aldi's here but have not been there in years. The last time we were there my hubby did not like it. So never went back. So I don't know if they sell yarn there or not. Maybe if I am by myself and near it I will go in an take a peek to se if they sell yarn.


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

haven't seen yarn in our Aldi's in Ohio either. Let's keep hoping and maybe they just might send us some. But first we need to let them no thatwe know they sell in in the UK and we want it here also.


----------



## Twose (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi do you know the yardage of the 400 gm Aldi acrylic please 
Otherwise how many 400gms do I need to knit a ladies easy sweater
Thanks


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

I have loved this chat today! Hasn't it sounded like a group of talkative friends around a table (a large table), some showing the treasures they found while at Aldi's? I love KP!


----------



## diane_mw (Apr 2, 2012)

I went to Aldi on Thursday i saw the wool, touched it and thought long and hard about it but managed to leave without buying any as i have nowhere to store it. I have the added problem of not being able to resist knitting books of fabrics. Did you know that at the end of the month on a thursday in the Mirror newspaper there are various money saving vouchers for Aldi if you had one of those you could have saved £5 on you purchase!


----------



## florence56 (Jan 9, 2013)

Just been and was tempted to buy a lot but I resisted.we only have yarn when it is on promotion not all the time


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Sounds wonderful to me! I'm trying hard to use up some stash, but the urge is always there!


----------



## janecurrah (Mar 3, 2013)

oh dear.. we have an Aldi, newly opened in the little city of Ely. I haven't been yet, but I'm sure they will be open tomorrow.. I'll just go to loook..


----------



## smileydeniseral (Mar 21, 2011)

I had a friend who kept part of her stash in her trunk. So wish our Aldi Here is Wisconsin carried yarn.


----------



## diane_mw (Apr 2, 2012)

my husband likes it when they have DIY offers he cant resist them!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> bettyirene said:
> 
> 
> > Boo Hoo! I went to Aldi's and all I got was groceries, but after reading these posts, I am going to write to head office at Aldi's and see if yarn is something they are going to add to their stores in Australia...I am "champing at the bit", to see if they will - especially as we are heading towards winter here..
> ...


I think there are a lot of us "in the same boat"....


----------



## spalmer (Mar 14, 2013)

Love the picture of your beatiful basset hounds!
I adopted 2 at different times, but lost them both to cancer. They were the sweetest dogs! Loved them so---maybe another in my future------


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> bettyirene said:
> 
> 
> > Boo Hoo! I went to Aldi's and all I got was groceries, but after reading these posts, I am going to write to head office at Aldi's and see if yarn is something they are going to add to their stores in Australia...I am "champing at the bit", to see if they will - especially as we are heading towards winter here..
> ...


LOL!!! I sent them a email today and mentioned KP.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Do any of you from the UK have a finished project from Aldi yarn that you can photograph and share?? I'm curious what kind of yarns your Aldis sell "across the pond".


----------



## sparrefankerl (Feb 9, 2011)

Jay50 said:


> Oh dear me. I was going to be strong and just buy some Aran..........but the force was toooooooooooo strong. At one point I was surrounded by so many packets of wool, the security men started looking at me in a very suspicious way lol lol. Anyway as I said earlier, the force was toooooooo strong and I am now frantically trying to hide £55.00 worth of stash before the other half gets in from work. Ah well, never mind I did get some fantastic yarn in lots of colours and can't wait to make a start on some of it (eventually).
> Best wishes and happy knitting to you all and to those who haven't been to Aldi's yet........................ by advice is to STAY AWAY. It's far too tempting......... or maybe just go and have a peek. NO, stay away, but then you might miss out, so go. No be strong stay away, remember you have been warned.
> Hazel


Did you have time to hide the stash before your better half got home? Our Aldi's doesn't carry yarn yet, maybe someday.
Went to the Salvation Army today and bought an armful of wool sweaters today for 49 cents each. Will take them apart and knit bags probably and felt them.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Jay50 said:


> Oh dear me. I was going to be strong and just buy some Aran..........but the force was toooooooooooo strong. At one point I was surrounded by so many packets of wool, the security men started looking at me in a very suspicious way lol lol. Anyway as I said earlier, the force was toooooooo strong and I am now frantically trying to hide £55.00 worth of stash before the other half gets in from work. Ah well, never mind I did get some fantastic yarn in lots of colours and can't wait to make a start on some of it (eventually).
> Best wishes and happy knitting to you all and to those who haven't been to Aldi's yet........................ by advice is to STAY AWAY. It's far too tempting......... or maybe just go and have a peek. NO, stay away, but then you might miss out, so go. No be strong stay away, remember you have been warned.
> Hazel


May the force be with you!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

sam0767 said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > bettyirene said:
> ...


Yes, all you Aussie & U S & Canadian ladies, Rise up! Sorry to rub it in again, but although l don't live near an Aldi, l had to go near one today ( on the west coast of lreland) and they still had some left. Not many colours, but l got 4 100g. Balls of black & the same of dk. brown, which l needed. What l was really pleased with was this book, with 25 gorgeous sock patterns. It cost 2.99 . The R R P on the back says £8 99 ! I am VERY happy with my book, but l do think this "Aldi frenzy" is getting a little out of proportion! There are great offers all over the place. I would love some of that lovely cheap cotton yarn you all talk about! and the wool offers in Aldi are only occasional. But definitely contact the buyer for Aldi in your areas. Good luck!


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Jay50 said:


> New Nana Donna said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Hazel (Jay50) how I curse thee!!!! I saw your post and had a real fight with myself but my resistance was low! I too found myself suddenly (no idea how!!) in the middle of Aldi in Blackburn, Lancashire, surrounded by loads of wool along with lots of other likeminded hoarders!! I've never bought Aldi wool before but it is actually very good quality and the colours are lovely. Only thing is, I am going to have to go back because, whilst unbelievably I did manage to resist the glittery thread one, it is now driving me daft knowing it is there and I didn't buy it. I also bought one of the knitted toy kits and cannot believe that absolutely everything, including needles and decorations, is included in the pack for such an excellent price. I shall blame my new grandson for "demanding" all this knitting when the OH comes home! Thanks for the tip but consider yourself in my OH's bad books! LOL
> ...


You're going in for a quick look, really? Come on you're talking to knitters, there is no such animal, you go in, you buy, its a given


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Ask4j said:


> Do any of you from the UK have a finished project from Aldi yarn that you can photograph and share?? I'm curious what kind of yarns your Aldis sell "across the pond".


Hi, l just saw your post. Here's the yarn l bought today.(not very exciting, but l needed black & brown for a contrast). They are acrylic, & cost5.99 for each pack of 4 × 100g balls


----------



## veet (Mar 23, 2013)

That's funny. I live in S.E. Pennsylvania. We have Big Lots too, but they don't sell yarn. Just a lot of junk lol.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

bethshangirl said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Do any of you from the UK have a finished project from Aldi yarn that you can photograph and share?? I'm curious what kind of yarns your Aldis sell "across the pond".
> ...


:Ah, just found a photo of a crochet bedspread lmade for my grandaughter. The turquoise & olivey green yarn in it are from Aldi, and it does wash well.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

bethshangirl said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Do any of you from the UK have a finished project from Aldi yarn that you can photograph and share?? I'm curious what kind of yarns your Aldis sell "across the pond".
> ...


From the number of posts, you might be getting the impression that there is a wide range. There is not. There is a handful of types in a handful of colours. It is nothing fancy and is inexpensive. It is a limited offer and Aldi does not carry the stock for you to find the yarn for your every project. yes, it is basic , acrylic yarn and if you see something you like for a project you have in mind then you will be delighted but from the number of posts on this topic you might be getting the idea that this is going to be the new source of all your yarn. It will not meet all your yarn needs.


----------



## desertgirl (Jan 26, 2013)

Shirl, I love your "picture"! No Aldi's in Oregon, too sad.


----------



## amadoresblue (Dec 6, 2012)

I've never seen knitting wool/yarn in our local Aldi but I intend to have a good look when I am next in there.


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

It's a bargain if you need it and many of us would use it if we could get it. Big Lots is the same way. Sometimes you get a variety to choose from and some times you don't. Some stores get it and some don't. One never knows what you will find. I even found Caron in The Dollar Tree store for $1.00 for 4 oz. in Tiffin, Ohio. I buy the pot holders there and can't find them in the next town at the same store. Why, Good question. But I'm glad you can get some in the UK. At least someone is getting a bargain. I just bought clearance yarn at Micheals today. Sometimes it is the only way to go. They had wool and other fibers with stretch in sock yarn. Has anyone used it before?


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

No yarn at our Aldis


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

knitknack said:


> ......... The UPS man doesn't lik me much because he has to deliver so much stash to my door. I did tell him once, that if he was nice I might knit him a pair of socks, but that ain't happening, since he gives me that look when he brings my stash to the door.


 LOL! That UPS man ought to be grateful he has a job! And how heavy can that yarn _be, anyway!


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Do any of you from the UK have a finished project from Aldi yarn that you can photograph and share?? I'm curious what kind of yarns your Aldis sell "across the pond".


I don't have any photos - sorry - but the yarn I have used previously was a pale blue Aran weight yarn for a baby's hat, jacket and leggings - (not sure of equivalent USA weight) they were knit on 5mm needles. Made for grandson who will be 2 on 27th of this month - the set will be passed on to nephew and his wife who are expecting a baby next month and set looks as good as new. The other yarn I have used was a pom-pom yarn to make a pram blanket. At the Knit and Natter group I attend there are several ladies who used the variegated sock yarn to knit socks and small shawls. 
The yarn I have bought this time is DK weight with a sparkle stripe through it - I bought 2 packs of 3 x 50g yarn, one of white the other cerise pink. Not sure what I will make with it yet but I bought 2 of the books on offer (rrp £8.99 I paid £1.99) one is 'Hats, Gloves and Scarves' the other 'Knits for Fab Feet and Cosy Toes'. They are 'The Craft Library' by Hamlyn publishers.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Aldis is the same store in all countries. Originated in germany... the US headquarters is in my old stomping grounds in Chicago.... it has only been in my texas area for the past 2-3 years but there are at least 3 just on my little 8 mile route about town..... unfortunately, they are realtively small stores here.... and NO YARN...... I'm mnching on my Aldi's chocolate now..... an addict for life. Their cheap merlot is pretty tasty..... so if they added yarn, all my necessities of life would be covered.. one stop shopping.....


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I have just written a letter to Aldi ( there was no email address for their customer service) I will have to send it through Snail mail so will see what answer I get if any. I stated that I was on KP and that in the UK they have wool on sale in their shops and why can't we have it here in Australia. I also said that there are many knitters and crocheters here and not many wool shops ( not in my area anyway, the ones that are here are very expensive).

We will see what happens.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

It's the same company. It is a German company founded by Albrecht Dieter(ALDI). The ones in the UK have a lot more than just grocery. His policy was to sell a limited number of basic items based on German ideas of thrift and value, notwithstanding the horse meat scandal that has rocked Europe for months now. Their chocolate and wine are good, and a steal! Their vegetables and fruit are usually half the price of Walmart and they last longer because they don't do that stupid faux thunderstorm and rain stunt. However, in the US, we have their little cousin, Trader Joe's, which sells international foods. Dieter set that up for his nephews because he didn't want the family fighting over ALDI when he died. I'd fight them for the wine and the chocolate. TG "ve just got back; the suitcases were already too full of yarn. I'll just have to settle for the wine and chocolate:thumbup:


bp42168 said:


> We have Aldi's here, but it is a grocery store. Do they sell yarn in London?


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Their deserts are pretty impressive too


Dreamweaver said:


> Aldis is the same store in all countries. Originated in germany... the US headquarters is in my old stomping grounds in Chicago.... it has only been in my texas area for the past 2-3 years but there are at least 3 just on my little 8 mile route about town..... unfortunately, they are realtively small stores here.... and NO YARN...... I'm mnching on my Aldi's chocolate now..... an addict for life. Their cheap merlot is pretty tasty..... so if they added yarn, all my necessities of life would be covered.. one stop shopping.....


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Jay50 said:


> Oh dear me. I was going to be strong and just buy some Aran..........but the force was toooooooooooo strong. At one point I was surrounded by so many packets of wool, the security men started looking at me in a very suspicious way lol lol. Anyway as I said earlier, the force was toooooooo strong and I am now frantically trying to hide £55.00 worth of stash before the other half gets in from work. Ah well, never mind I did get some fantastic yarn in lots of colours and can't wait to make a start on some of it (eventually).
> Best wishes and happy knitting to you all and to those who haven't been to Aldi's yet........................ by advice is to STAY AWAY. It's far too tempting......... or maybe just go and have a peek. NO, stay away, but then you might miss out, so go. No be strong stay away, remember you have been warned.
> Hazel


Hazel, SHAME ON YOU! Putting that tempting carrot out to lure unwitting people. Thank goodness Aldi's is half a world away. I'd be right there in line waiting for the doors to open. Unfortunately, the doors on the internet yarn sites are open 24/7. Ah so.


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Aldis is the same store in all countries. Originated in germany... the US headquarters is in my old stomping grounds in Chicago.... it has only been in my texas area for the past 2-3 years but there are at least 3 just on my little 8 mile route about town..... unfortunately, they are realtively small stores here.... and NO YARN...... I'm mnching on my Aldi's chocolate now..... an addict for life. Their cheap merlot is pretty tasty..... so if they added yarn, all my necessities of life would be covered.. one stop shopping.....


Love the Aldi chocolate and of course their Marzipan. I will be visiting my son and grand kids in Canada and guess what is on their wish list: Marzipan.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Celt Knitter said:


> It's the same company. It is a German company founded by Albrecht Dieter(ALDI). The ones in the UK have a lot more than just grocery. His policy was to sell a limited number of basic items based on German ideas of thrift and value, notwithstanding the horse meat scandal that has rocked Europe for months now. Their chocolate and wine are good, and a steal! Their vegetables and fruit are usually half the price of Walmart and they last longer because they don't do that stupid faux thunderstorm and rain stunt. However, in the US, we have their little cousin, Trader Joe's, which sells international foods. Dieter set that up for his nephews because he didn't want the family fighting over ALDI when he died. I'd fight them for the wine and the chocolate. TG "ve just got back; the suitcases were already too full of yarn. I'll just have to settle for the wine and chocolate:thumbup:
> 
> 
> bp42168 said:
> ...


Trader Joe's!!! Well now, who knew? We're pining for a Trader Joe's here in Durango. At least those of us from California who had the pleasure of having one close to wherever you lived. But they never sold yarn. Just that wonderful chocolate and wine others have mentioned. Siiggghhhh.


----------



## Mountain Mama 44 (Nov 16, 2012)

What a fun thread! I have never heard of Aldi, but I will surely start looking for the nearest one. If not, I have always wanted to visit England, I may just have to do that.


----------



## babyamma (Sep 14, 2011)

myroxi said:


> We have Aldi here in Australia but unfortunately I have never seen any yarn. They sell a lot of other things besides groceries, but never any yarn.
> I must admit I often feel a little envious of you other ladies living in America and UK as you seem to have a lot of different outlets from which you can purchase a good selection of yarn.
> We do seem a bit restricted here in Australia.


Ditto!!LOL


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

babyamma said:


> myroxi said:
> 
> 
> > We have Aldi here in Australia but unfortunately I have never seen any yarn. They sell a lot of other things besides groceries, but never any yarn.
> ...


Solution: Raise sheep. Sheer same. Spin yarn. Dye lovely colors. Problem solved. (Don't say I'm not helpful!)


----------



## esj (Jun 9, 2012)

tintin63 said:


> esj said:
> 
> 
> > Our Aldi's is a drive away,but worth it if going for something special. Is this yarn a permanent thing, or something which comes around every so often in the magazine offers ?
> ...


Well, how disappointing !! Just been on the Aldi website to sign up for said emails and had a look through the current brochure. Imagine how I felt, having been all revved up, to find that no wool was listed in the brochure for my area.I'm very deflated. Had I wanted to spring clean my house, go for a run, buy chocolate bunnies, convert my old films, buy suncream and go to the beach, all would have been possible. Since we are currently under inches of snow, I just want to stay indoors and knit. Oh well, maybe next time.......


----------



## esj (Jun 9, 2012)

Elaine, you must take time to read things properly !! I say to myself.!! Just gone back to the Aldi thing and was looking at next week's coming up booklet !! Phew!! don't like to miss out on what others are getting, but now am happy that we DO have it and shall be off there shortly. Not open yet. Have my eye on that aran and some baby wool for expectant friend. Yippeeeee (how easily pleased am I )


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm off down to our branch later. Hope there is still some left after you brought up most of the stock. LOL


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

Well, how disappointing !! Just been on the Aldi website to sign up for said emails and had a look through the current brochure. Imagine how I felt, having been all revved up, to find that no wool was listed in the brochure for my area.I'm very deflated. Had I wanted to spring clean my house, go for a run, buy chocolate bunnies, convert my old films, buy suncream and go to the beach, all would have been possible. Since we are currently under inches of snow, I just want to stay indoors and knit. Oh well, maybe next time.......[/quote]

Aldi get new things in ttwice a week and publish their brochures accordingly - the brochures you get now are for the new releases today Sunday 24th and Thursday 28th - if you go onto their site it is possible to look at their brochures for Thursday 21st for a limited time.
http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/offers_week12Thursday13.htm?WT.z_src=main

if the link doesn't work there is a drop down box 'Special buys' on top bar and you can select the date Thursday 21st from there. Good Luck x


----------



## northampton (Jul 12, 2012)

I teach knitting in schools my partner in crime (Joan) her husband rang her to tell her there was cheap wool in aldis
so after school we went although it is all acrilic for children this is great as they outgrow it before it wears out.
I bought some aran and a smashing book for tiny tots 3 babies due this year and 3 already here. Joan bought the glitter wool she says its for the children believe that if you will. Suzanne


----------



## janecurrah (Mar 3, 2013)

Wool in Aldi in Ely - very cheap. All acrylic, which is perfect for the charity jumpers I knit. Have to see if it is ok on the knitting machine now


----------



## janecurrah (Mar 3, 2013)

Wool in Aldi in Ely - very cheap. All acrylic, which is perfect for the charity jumpers I knit. Have to see if it is ok on the knitting machine now


----------



## spalmer (Mar 14, 2013)

No Aldi's in NH, I must confess that I've never heard of it! Sounds like a fabulous place. Next thime I'm in the UK-----

My area is blessed with several fine yarns stores, even Webs is a doable drive for me. I am near Greenmountain Spinnery in Putney Vt, which is tiny but they have whatever you need. Harrisville Yarns is near as well. Both spin and sell their own yarn. The Woolery which is my go to LYS and where I hang out and knit with a great group of women, The Spotted Sheep, Twill and a great sote in Henniker NH which at the moment I cannot remember the name of! Has anyone visited KnitWhits in Portland Maine?

Tiny place but they are the flagship store for Quince & Co.
Fabulous yarn, just love working with it. The staff are really nice. bye for now,, think the next storm will miss us!


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

Jay50 said:


> Oh dear me. I was going to be strong and just buy some Aran..........but the force was toooooooooooo strong. At one point I was surrounded by so many packets of wool, the security men started looking at me in a very suspicious way lol lol. Anyway as I said earlier, the force was toooooooo strong and I am now frantically trying to hide £55.00 worth of stash before the other half gets in from work. Ah well, never mind I did get some fantastic yarn in lots of colours and can't wait to make a start on some of it (eventually).
> Best wishes and happy knitting to you all and to those who haven't been to Aldi's yet........................ by advice is to STAY AWAY. It's far too tempting......... or maybe just go and have a peek. NO, stay away, but then you might miss out, so go. No be strong stay away, remember you have been warned.
> Hazel


You just made me laugh out loud. Thank you. I needed that!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes, we have the power! But you can e-mail them...here's the link! https://www.everesthosted.com/aldifeedback/Concern.asp There's enough of us on KP in the US to make a difference! (Like I need more yarn, with stashes on 2 continents!....but it's a matter of principle not to be discriminated against in the yarn arena  


flitri said:


> I have just written a letter to Aldi ( there was no email address for their customer service) I will have to send it through Snail mail so will see what answer I get if any. I stated that I was on KP and that in the UK they have wool on sale in their shops and why can't we have it here in Australia. I also said that there are many knitters and crocheters here and not many wool shops ( not in my area anyway, the ones that are here are very expensive).
> 
> We will see what happens.


----------



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

They do have Aldi stores in the US. I live in Michigan and we have them all over.


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

Jealous here in USA... no yarn, but good UK cheeses!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for the link but that is only for the USA and I am in Australia, when I went onto the site I couldn't fill in my state so I will have to send them my letter.


Celt Knitter said:


> Yes, we have the power! But you can e-mail them...here's the link! https://www.everesthosted.com/aldifeedback/Concern.asp There's enough of us on KP in the US to make a difference! (Like I need more yarn, with stashes on 2 continents!....but it's a matter of principle not to be discriminated against in the yarn arena
> 
> 
> flitri said:
> ...


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

first may I say that I just love your brown sheep that you got on your profile and may I ask if you would love to share the instructions with me and if you would would you please pm me and I will give you my email.
may I also ask you when you bought you wool can you tell me how much it was and you say you bought 200g and I would love to buy 200g and I no I will have enough to make a cardigan when I try and have a go at them.

angela



mamastezza said:


> You're not the only one. I went in on Thursday to buy one ball of white acrylic yarn to finish a baby blanket. I came out with 2 x 200g balls of white, lilac, pale green, lemon and grey! Had to smuggle it in when DH wasn't around as he thinks I 'm using up what I already have! The glittery yarn was tempting but am holding out. it's a good job it's snowing today as otherwise I think I may just have to go back!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

Well I'm happy happy happy, and so glad I saw your post, I hopped it quick round to Aldi and got, pink, lemon and blue baby, cerrise glitter, white DK and brown DK, I bought 2 packs of the white 4 100gr balls per pack I want to knit myself a shawl, I'm a big girl lol 24, so I hope I will have enough.
Thanks for posting, I would have missed it, we used to get there offer leaflet every week through the door, but they don't have a delivery now they just have the next weeks offer leaflets by the door in store, its the first time I've seen yarn in there, hey ho happy knitting.


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

Purpleone, the 200grm baby balls are 2.99. 4 balls DK 100grms 4.99 and 3 balls 50 grms DK sparkle 2.99


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

I hope you are successful! I e-mailed Aldi in the US last night and I received a very pleasant reply first thing this morning. The request for yarn is being forwarded to their buying department, so come on, KPers, use our people power!


flitri said:


> Thanks for the link but that is only for the USA and I am in Australia, when I went onto the site I couldn't fill in my state so I will have to send them my letter.
> 
> 
> Celt Knitter said:
> ...


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok, Just what site did you go to in the States to ask for yarn at Aldi's? I skimmed back and my eyes missed it.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

https://www.everesthosted.com/aldifeedback/Concern.asp


Sharon C said:


> Ok, Just what site did you go to in the States to ask for yarn at Aldi's? I skimmed back and my eyes missed it.


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks I'll try it.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I have begun to use the teal Aran I got from Aldi. It is sooo nice to work with. It has a lovely rich feel to it, not like other acrylics I've used.


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

I sent in my request for yarn in the US at the Aldi's stores. I'm now going to email all my knitting friends the address you supplied. thanks again


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh, stop it...you are making us all outside the UK jealous...and teal is my favourite color :mrgreen: :-D :lol: !


lifeline said:


> I have begun to use the teal Aran I got from Aldi. It is sooo nice to work with. It has a lovely rich feel to it, not like other acrylics I've used.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Fantastic! I'd love to think they got inundated by us!


Sharon C said:


> I sent in my request for yarn in the US at the Aldi's stores. I'm now going to email all my knitting friends the address you supplied. thanks again


----------



## YourLuckyEwe (Jul 2, 2011)

This is a little late in answering, but here on the west coast of the USA, California, Aldi's is called Trader Joe's. They must be the same store as we have bought stuff in Aldi's in Germany that had the Trader Joe's label on it. Sadly, no yarn in Trader Joe's either.


----------



## 131313 (Nov 30, 2012)

Just been to Aldi, and brought some lovely pick sparkle wool, and a pink scarf kit, to add to my stash. 
Just like to say that my local Pound stretcher store her in Blackpool sells some lovely wool, from baby yarn, double knit in lovely spring colours, and fab fashion yarns at great prices,  x


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

131313, thanks for that, another shop to try, we go to Blackpool pretty regular


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Blackpool the home of B&M stores, I've purchased yarn from their stores too.


----------



## patblair (Nov 20, 2012)

thanks for posting your buy at aldi I have been asking for weeks when they were getting their supply in but when I read your message I was around there like a bat out of hell ha ha spent over £50 happy knittimg


----------



## Begin2Knit (Nov 7, 2012)

:thumbup: Thank-you SO much "Oldhenwife" for the tip about putting Aldi into our search engines!  What a Clever Clogs! :lol:


----------



## MommaLou (Feb 7, 2013)

We don't even have an Aldi's here in Virginia - never even heard of it until on here. Darn....


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

MommaLou said:


> We don't even have an Aldi's here in Virginia - never even heard of it until on here. Darn....


We may as well not have an Aldi as far as selling yarn is concerned. 
Glad it is here for everything else though.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I need help looking for some Aldi yarn. Here is a link to my request http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-210406-1.html


----------



## MadelineG14 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

